# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر التجارة الإلكترونية وأمن المعلومات القاهرة

## دكتور سامح

*
[align=center]
مركز العدالة للتحكيم والاستشارات القانونيةAladala Center for Arbitration and legal advice<H1 dir=rtl style="MARGIN: 6pt 0cm 0pt; TEXT-INDENT: 1.7pt">*

*مؤتمر وورشة عمل*

(التجارة الإلكترونية وأمن المعلومات.. الفرص والتحديات)*القاهرة.. الفترة من 20:16 نوفمبر 2008م*

عقود التجارة الإلكترونية
دكتورم خالد ممدوح إبراهيم2008 مفهوم العقد الإلكترونيمن المقرر أن العقد، بصفة عامة، يتمثل في تلاقى إرادتين أو أكثر على إحداث أثر قانوني معين،(1) وأن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وهو ما يعرف في علم القانون في الدول الأنجلو أمريكية، وأن العقد من حيث تكوينه إما أن يكون رضائياً أو شكلياً أو عينياً، وهو من حيث الأثر إما أن يكون ملزماً للجانبين أو ملزماً لجانب واحد، وإما أن يكون عقد معاوضة أو عقد تبرع، وهو من حيث الطبيعة إما أن يكون عقداً فورياً أو عقداً مستمراً، وإما أن يكون عقداً محدداً أو عقداً احتمالياً.(2)
*المطلب الأول*

[/align]ماهية العقد الإلكتروني وخصائصه       إن العقد الإلكتروني، في الواقع، لا يخرج في بنائه وتركيبة وأنواعه ومضمونه عن هذا السياق، ومن ثم فهو يخضع في تنظيمه للأحكام الواردة في النظرية العامة للعقد، وهو من العقود غير المسماة حيث لم يضع المشرع تنظيماً خاصاً له.
*(أ) المقصود بالعقد الإلكتروني:* 

ولما كان العقد الإلكتروني من طائفة العقود عن بعد، فقد عرفت المادة الثانية من التوجيه الأوربي الصادر في 20 مايو 1997، والمتعلق بحماية المستهلك في العقود المبرمة عن بعد، المقصود بالتعاقد عن بعد بأنه" أي عقد متعلق بالسلع والخدمات يتم بين مورد ومستهلك من خلال الإطار التنظيمي الخاص بالبيع عن بعد أو تقديم الخدمات التي ينظمها المورد،والذي يتم باستخدام واحدة أو أكثر من وسائل الاتصال الإلكترونية،حتى إتمام التعاقد ".
ويذهب بعض الفقه إلى تعريف العقد الإلكتروني بأنه " اتفاق يتلاقى فيه الإيجاب بالقبول علي شبكة دولية مفتوحة للاتصال عن بعد وذلك بوسيلة مسموعة مرئية، وبفضل التفاعل بين الموجب والقابل "(1)، 
وهذا التعريف – في رأينا – هو تعريف ناقص حيث أنه لم يبين النتيجة المترتبة على التقاء الإيجاب بالقبول، وهى إحداث أثر قانوني وإنشاء التزامات تعاقدية.  
ولما كان العقد الإلكتروني عبر شبكة الإنترنت يتميز بأنه يتم، في الغالب، على المستوي الدولي، فقد ذهب البعض إلى تعريف عقد التجارة الإلكتروني الدولي بأنه " هو العقد الذي تتلاقى فيه عروض السلع والخدمات بقبول من أشخاص في دول أخرى وذلك من خلال الوسائط التكنولوجية المتعددة، ومنها شبكة المعلومات الدولية الإنترنت، بهدف إتمام العقد ".(2)
ومما سبق فقد عرف البعض العقد الإلكتروني بأنه " العقد الذي يتلاقي فيه الإيجاب بالقبول عبر شبكة اتصالات دولية باستخدام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات، وبقصد إنشاء التزامات تعاقدية ". فالعقد الإلكتروني إذن، هو التقاء إيجاب صادر من الموجب بشأن عرض مطروح بطريقة إلكترونية، سمعية أو مرئية أو كليهما على شبكة للاتصالات والمعلومات، بقبول مطابقله صادر من الطرف القابل بذات الطرق بهدف تحقيق عملية أو صفقة معينة يرغب الطرفان في إنجازها.(3) 
      وتشتمل عملية التعاقد الإلكتروني، بخلاف الإيجاب والقبول الإلكتروني، على العديد من المعاملات الإلكترونية، مثل العروض والإعلان عن السلع والخدمات، وطلبات الشراء الإلكترونية، والفواتير الإلكترونية، وأوامر الدفع الإلكترونية.
*(ب) خصائص العقد الإلكتروني:(1)* 

    يتضح مما سبق أن العقد الإلكتروني يتميز بعدة سمات تميزه عن العقود التقليدية وتتمثل فيما يلي:
1- يتم إبرام العقد الإلكتروني بدون التواجد المادي لأطرافه، فالسمة الأساسية للتعاقد الإلكتروني أنه يتم بين عاقدين لا يجمعهما مجلس عقد حقيقي حيث يتم التعاقد عن بعد بوسائل اتصال تكنولوجية، ولذلك فهو ينتمي إلى طائفة العقود عن بعد، حيث يتم تبادل الإيجاب والقبول الإلكتروني عبر الإنترنت فيجمعهم بذلك مجلس عقد حكمي افتراضي، ولذلك فهو عقد فوري متعاصر، وقد يكون العقد الإلكتروني غير متعاصر أي أن الإيجاب غير معاصر للقبول، وهذا التعاصر هو نتيجة صفة التفاعلية فيما بين أطراف العقد.
      2- يتم استخدام الوسائط الإلكترونية في إبرام التعاقد، ويعد ذلك من أهم مظاهر الخصوصية في العقد الإلكتروني، بل إنها أساس هذا العقد حيث يتم إبرامه عبر شبكة اتصالات إلكترونية، فالعقد الإلكتروني لا يختلف من حيث الموضوع أو الأطراف عن سائر العقود التقليدية ولكنه يختلف فقط من حيث طريقة إبرامه وكونه يتم باستخدام وسائط إلكترونية وتلك الوسائط هي التي دفعت إلى اختفاء الكتابة التقليدية التي تقوم على الدعائم الورقية لتحل محلها الكتابة الإلكترونية التي تقوم على دعائم إلكترونية.
      3- يتصف العقد الإلكتروني غالباً بالطابع التجاري والاستهلاكي، لذلك يطلق عليه عقد التجارة الإلكترونية، وقد جاءت تلك الصفة من السمة الغالبة لذلك العقد حيث أن عقود البيع الإلكترونية تستحوذ على الجانب الأعظم من مجمل العقود. 
ويترتب على ذلك أن العقد الإلكتروني يتسم بطابع الاستهلاك لأنه غالباً ما يتم بين تاجر أو مهني ومستهلك، ومن ثم فإنه يعتبر من قبيل عقود الاستهلاك ولذلك يخضع العقد الإلكتروني، عادة، للقواعد الخاصة بحماية المستهلك. 
      4- من حيث الوفاء، فقد حلت وسائل الدفع الإلكترونية، في التعاقد الإلكتروني  محل النقود العادية، ذلك أنه مع تطور التكنولوجيا وازدياد التعامل بأسلوب التجارة الإلكترونية ظهرت تلك الوسائل كأسلوب مبتكر لسداد المدفوعات في مثل هذه المعاملات.(1)
      وتتضمن وسائل الدفع الإلكترونية المستخدمة في التجارة الإلكترونية عدة وسائل منها البطاقات البنكية، والأوراق التجارية الإلكترونية، والنقود الإلكترونية، والتي تتمثل في نوعين هما، النقود الرقمية،والمحفظة الإلكترونية . 
      5- من حيث الإثبات، فالدعامة الورقية هي التي تجسد الوجود المادي للعقد التقليدي، ولا تعد الكتابة دليلاً كاملاً للإثبات، إلا إذا كانت موقعة بالتوقيع اليدوي، أما العقد الإلكتروني فيتم إثباته عبر المستند الإلكتروني والتوقيع الإلكتروني، فالمستند الإلكتروني يتبلور فيه حقوق طرفي التعاقد، فهو المرجع للوقوف على ما أتفق عليه الطرفان وتحديد التزاماتهما القانونية، والتوقيع الإلكتروني هو الذي يضفي حجية على هذا المستند.
المطلب الثانيوسائل إبرام العقد الإلكتروني       يحتاج المتعاملون في مجال المعاملات الإلكترونية إلى وسيلة تتفق وتتلاءم مع طبيعة هذه المعاملات، ولذلك اتجهوا إلى استخدام البريد الإلكتروني ونظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات والذي أصبح حقيقة واقعة فرضت نفسها في مجال المعاملات الإلكترونية بصفة عامة والعقود الإلكترونية بصفة خاصة، حيث يتم تبادل الرسائل الإلكترونية وفق هذا النظام.
ونعرض فيما يلي لإبرام العقد رسائل البريد الإلكتروني والتبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات وذلك في فرعين منفصلين علي النحو التالي.

الفرع الأول إبرام العقد عبر رسائل البريد الإلكتروني يعتبر البريد الإلكتروني أفضل ما في شبكة الإنترنت، ويقتضي التعرض لماهية البريد الإلكتروني أن نبين مفهومه، ونشأته، وتعريفة، وطريقة الحصول عليه، ومدي جواز تملكه، والخطوات الفنية لتشغيله وأشكاله، وأنواعه، وذلك علي نحو ما يلي. 
أولاً: مفهوم البريد الإلكتروني 
تقوم فكرة البريد الالكتروني على تبادل الرسائل الإلكترونية، والملفات والرسوم والصور والأغاني والبرامج..…الخ، عن طريق إرسالها من المرسل إلى شخص أو أكثر وذلك باستعمال عنوان البريد الالكتروني للمرسل إليه بدلاً من عنوان البريد التقليدي.
ويشبه صندوق البريد الالكتروني صندوق البريد التقليدي فلكل مشترك صندوق بريدي. في عالم الإنترنت، مع وجود فارق جوهري يتمثل في أنه في صندوق البريد الإلكتروني توجد الرسائل المرسلة إليك وتلك التي سبق لك إرسالها والرسائل الملغاة ونماذج عامة لصيغ الرسائل بالإضافة إلى قائمة بالعناوين البريدية التي تضيفها أو تنشئها في صندوقك حتى لا تعود في كل وقت لطباعة العنوان من جديد وكل ما تحتاجه للوصول إلى صندوقك البريدي هو كلمة السر واسم المستخدم وبعض الإعدادات الضرورية على برنامج البريد الإلكتروني.
وللبريد الإلكتروني عدة مزايا تميزه عن الهاتف والفاكس، ومن المميزات التي توجد في البريد الإلكتروني:(1) 
1.                وسيلة اتصال سريعة وسهلة، حيث يصل البريد الإلكتروني إلى صندوق بريد المرسل إليه في ثوان أو دقائق. 
2.      وسيلة اتصال رخيصة الثمن، ولنا أن نتخيل كم يتكلف إرسال خطاب إلى شخص في احد الأقطار أو مخاطبته هاتفياً، ولكن إرسال البريد الالكتروني يأخذ نفس الوقت سواء أرسلت الرسالة إلى أحد جيرانك أو إلى شخص يبعد عنك آلاف الأميال. 
3.      يعمل البريد الالكتروني طوال الوقت دون أجازات أو عطل رسمية أو غير رسمية، كذلك فأنه لا يضل طريقة إلى صندوق البريد الإلكتروني كما قد يحدث في البريد العادي.
4.                تسجيل وقت تاريخ أو سائل الرسائل وحفظها وأن كان وقتاً غير دقيق مائة  بالمائة. 
5       - إمكانية إرسال أكثر من رسالة لأكثر من شخص في وقت واحد. 

وكما يتمتع البريد الإلكتروني بالعديد م المميزات، تناله أيضاً بعض العيوب، ومن عيوب البريد الإلكتروني:
1.                إمكانية تخزين الرسالة في أكثر من مكان مما يؤدى إلى مشاكل في عملية التخزين وتكرار النسخ. 
2.                إمكانية طبع الرسائل من خلال الانترنت بدون موافقة المسئول عن إدارة البريد الإلكتروني. 
3.      إمكانية الحذف أو التعديل كما أن محو الرسائل وحذفها لا يعنى التخلص منها نهائياً، مما قد يؤدى إلى إمكانية إرجاعها والإطلاع عليها. 
4.                العديد من نسخ الرسائل الوثائق المرفقة بها وسهل طبعها وحفظها مما يزيد من التكلفة سواء للمكان أو الورقة. 
5.عدم الرسمية مما يؤدى إلى الانحراف، ذلك أن عدم وجود إدارة منهجية للبريد الالكتروني المنظمة سوف يحدث ارتباك في المساحة المخصصة لتخزين الرسائل – خاصة عند حذف رسائل بعينها، مما يؤدى إلى خلل شديد في العمل الإداري.(1)
ثانياً: نشأة وتطور البريد الإلكتروني 
يرجع الفضل في ظهور البريد الإلكتروني إلي العالم الأمريكي راي توملينستون Ray Tomlinson، والذي يعتبر، وبحق، مخترع البريد الإلكتروني حيث صمم علي شبكة الإنترنت برنامج لكتابة الرسائل يسمي send message، وذلك بغرض تمكين العاملين بالشبكة من تبادل الرسائل فيما بينهم، ثم ما لبث أن أخترع برنامجاً أخر سمي يسمح بنقل الملفات من جهاز كمبيوتر إلي جهاز أخر، ثم قام بدمج البرنامجين في برنامج واحد، ونتج عن هذا الدمج ميلاد البريد الإلكتروني.
ولقد صادفت Ray Tomlinson مشكلة تتمثل في أن الرسالة لا تحمل أي دليل علي مكان مرسلها ففكر في ابتكار رمز لا يستخدمه الأشخاص في أسمائهم، يوضع بين أسم المرسل والمَوقع الذي ترسل منه الرسالة، وكان اختياره للرمز @، وكان ذلك في خريف عام 1971، وبذلك أصبح أول عنوان بريد إلكتروني في التاريخ هو Tomlinson@bbn-tenexa. 
ثالثاً: تعريف البريد الإلكتروني  
عرف جانب من الفقه البريد الإلكتروني بأنه " طريقة تسمح بتبادل الرسائل المكتوبة بين الأجهزة المتصلة بشبكة المعلومات ".
 بينما عرفه البعض بأنه " مكنة التبادل الإلكتروني غير المتزامن للرسائل بين أجهزة الحاسب الآلي ". 
كما عرفه البعض بأنه " تلك المستندات التي تيم إرسالها أو استلامها بواسطة نظام اتصالات بريدي إلكتروني وتتضمن ملحوظات مختصرة ذات طابع شكلي حقيقي، ويمكنه استصحاب مرفقات به مثل معالجة الكلمات وأية مستندات أخري يتم إرسالها رفقة الرسالة ذاتها.(1)
رابعاً: مميزات وعيوب البريد الإلكتروني 
(أ) هناك مزايا عديدة للبريد الإلكتروني نذكر منها ما يلي:
1-  يمكن استقبال المعلومات المرسلة على شاشة الكمبيوتر على الطرف الآخر لحظة إرسالها ويمكن تخزينها واسترجاعها في أي وقت والإجابة عليها فوراً أو تحويلها إلى شخص آخر.
2-  يمكن فرز الرسائل بسرعة إذ أن نظرة واحدة إلى الموضوع الذي يتصدر أية رسالة إلكترونية يتيح للمتلقي فرز الرسائل التي ترد إليه ويستطيع المسوقون عبر الفضاء الإلكتروني استخدام خانة الموضوع للإعلان عن منتجاتهم.
3-  تقليل احتمالات الخطأ في توجيه الرسالة وإمكانية التعديل إذا نادراً ما يحدث خطأ في توجيه الرسالة على المرسل إليه طالما أن العنوان الإلكتروني صحيح.
4-  إلا أن سرية البريد الإلكتروني نسبية وليست كاملة فالشخص الذي تبعث إليه برسالتك يمكنه نقل هذه الرسائل إلى أشخاص آخرين فوراً كما يمكن لبعض المتطفلين اختراق شبكة الإنترنت والدخول إلى قواعد معلومات غير مصرح لهم الدخول إليها.
5-  انخفاض التكاليف إذ أن رسائل البريد الإلكتروني رخيصة التكلفة بالمقارنة بالبريد والمكالمات التليفونية والفاكس والبريد السريع.
(ب) عيوب والعقبات في وجه البريد الإلكتروني:
على الرغم من الأهمية والفوائد التي يوفرها البريد الإلكتروني إلا أن هنالك عدداً من العقبات الرئيسية في وجه زيادة استعمال البريد الإلكتروني لا تزال قائمة وسوف تحد من نموه بإيجاد حل لها.
أن البريد الإلكتروني على ( إنترنت ) لا يعول عليه والولوج يدعو للملل وهو عادة غير شخصي أن رسالة مكتوبة باليد هي أقل كلفة وأكثر اعتمادية وأكثر تعبيراً وفي بعض الحالات يمكن أن تكون أسرع.
إلى ذلك شكوك المستعملين من سوء مستوى خدمات البريد الإلكتروني التجارية فيما بين الشركات وأنها لا تزال مكلفة وتفتقر إلى المعايير القياسية وهم يشيرون إلى صعوبة زيادة المنافع والتقدم البطئ في الترابط الداخلي المتبادل بين الأنظمة التجارية وإلى النقص في توافر منشورات دولية تعتبر بمثابة دليل للبريد الإلكتروني.
ويقول هناك توبياس مدير البريد الإلكتروني في إحدى الشركات " فيما يجرى كل هذا البحث حول مادة المعلومات الأوروبية لا يزال هناك عقبتان أساسيتان يحولان دون التوسع في استعمالها فالمستعملون لا يعرفون كيف يلجئون إليها وليس ثمة معايير مباشر للاتصالات"
أما مسوقوا البريد الإلكتروني التجارية مثل لوتس Lotus ومايكروسوفت Microsoft فسوف يطرحون منتجات متطورة يضيفونها إلى منتجتهم الحالية لكن بعض الخبرا يرى أن ذلك ليس من شأنه أن يحل سوى مشكلات ثانوية ويتطلب الأمر الانتظار حتى إعادة النظر بهندسة منتجات مزودة / مستفيدة بالكامل مثل " لوتس سي سي Louts CC Mail " وأكسشاينغ X-Change الذي تصنعه مايكروسوفت.
وتستطيع الشركات اتخاذ خطوتين أساسيتين للحد من المشكلات: ترشيد عدد منتجات البريد الإلكتروني المتطورة وإقامة بنية بريد الكتروني تكون بمثابة عمود فقري وتسند إما إلى المعيار 400X أو إلى البروتوكول المبسط لنقل البريد ( STMP ) Simple Mail Transport Protocol.
خامساً - الطبيعة القانونية لعنوان البريد الإلكتروني(1)
أثارت مسألة التكييف القانوني لعنوان البريد الإلكتروني خلافاً كبيراً في الفقه الذي بذل مجهوداً لمحاولة التوصل إلي تكييف قانوني صحيح يخضع له العنوان الإلكتروني وبالتالي إدراجه تحت تنظيم قانوني محدد. 
ويمكن رد هذه الخلافات إلي أربعة اتجاهات رئيسية، الاتجاه الأول يري أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني يعتبر من بين عناصر الشخصية القانونية كالاسم والموطن، والاتجاه الثاني يري أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني عبارة عن بيانات فنية ذات طبيعة شخصية، والاتجاه الثالث يري أن العنوان الإلكترونية فكرة قانونية مستقلة، والاتجاه الرابع يذهب إلي اعتبار العنوان الإلكتروني من عناصر الملكية الصناعية. 
ويذهب الاتجاه الأول إلي أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني يعتبر صورة جديدة للاسم المدنيأو للموطن حيث أن القسم الأيسر من العنوان البريدي يتكون من اسم المستخدم ولقبه، كذلك فإن العنوان الإلكتروني والاسم يتشابهان من حيث الوظيفة، فإذا كان الاسم يميز الشخص عن غيره من الأشخاص داخل المجتمع، فإن العنوان الإلكتروني يميز المشترك عن غيره لدي مورد خدمة الدخول إلي شبكة الإنترنت، ولكن هذا الرأي يثير تساؤلاً هاماً وهو مع أي صورة من صور الاسم يتشابه العنوان الإلكتروني ؟ هل يشبه الاسم العائلي أم الاسم المستعار.
ويخلص هذا الرأي إلي أنه إذا كان عنوان البريد الإلكتروني يأخذ من اسم الشخص وظيفته وشكله في بعض الأحيان، فهو لا يعتبر نوعاً جديداً للاسم وأن كان من الممكن اعتباره تقليداً له، وبالتالي لا يخضع لأحكامه القانونية. 
وفي سياق هذا الرأي، والذي يعتبر عنوان البريد الإلكتروني من بين عناصر الشخصية القانونية، حاول البعض مشابهة العنوان الإلكتروني بالموطن، فالموطن هو مكان الإقامة المعتاد أو مقره القانوني، وبالتالي فهو يربط الشخص بمكان جغرافي معين.
 ولكن هذا الرأي يصطدم بعقبة أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني يربط الشخص ولكن دون تحديد للمكان فهو يحدد فقط مقدم الخدمة علي شبكة الإنترنت، ولتلافي تلك العقبة نادي هذا الرأي باعتبار هذا الموطن موطن افتراضي وليس موطن حقيقي، ويستند هذا الرأي إلي وصف بعض أحكام القضاء الفرنسي العنوان الإلكتروني بأنه " موطن افتراضي للأشخاص علي شبكة الإنترنت "، فالمستخدم عندما يقوم بتسجيل عنوان إلكتروني باسمه علي شبكة الإنترنت يكون قد أختار مقراً قانونياً ترتبط به مصالحه ويباشر من خلاله نشاطاً يتمثل في نشر بياناته الشخصية.(1)
وقد أثيرت فكرة الموطن الافتراضي ومشابهة العنوان الإلكتروني به أمام محكمة استئناف باريس في حكم صادر لها بتاريخ 14 أغسطس 1996 في قضية المدرسة الوطنية العليا للاتصالات ENST، والتي تتلخص وقائعها في قيام أحد الطلبة بإنشاء موقع باسمه عن طريق شبكة المدرسة، وقام بتسجيل أغاني بعض المغنيين المشهورين، وعندما رفعت عليه دعوي التقليد دفع أمام المحكمة بانتهاك حرمة موطنه الافتراضي علي أساس أن هذا الموقع الذي يملكه الطالب يعد موقعاً خاصاً به لا موطناً عاماً موجهاً إلي الجمهور ومن ثم تجب حمايته وصيانته بكل أوجه الحماية القانونية الجنائية والمدنية، ولكن المحكمة رفضت الأخذ بهذا الدفع وقالت في أسباب حكمها أن الشخص عندما يصمم موقعاً علي الإنترنت فهو يوجهه إلي كل مستخدمي الإنترنت ولا يقتصر استخدامه علي صاحبه فقط ومن ثم لا يجوز لهذا الشخص أن يعد هذا الموقع موطناً خاصاً ويمنع أحد من الإطلاع عليه.  
أما الاتجاه الثاني، يذهب إلي تشبيه عنوان البريد الإلكتروني برقم التليفون، أو رقم القيد في الضمان الاجتماعي، وذلك علي أساس أن العنوان الإلكتروني هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الحروف والأرقام التي يكتبها المستخدم والتي يستلزمها بروتوكول الاتصال. 
أما الاتجاه الثالث، فهو علي خلاف الرأيين السابقين فقد ذهب إلي أن العنوان الإلكتروني لا يماثل أو يشابه أية فكرة قانونية قائمة، وإنما هو فكرة قانونية مستقلة بذاتها ويستندون في ذلك إلي أن آراء الفقه وأحكام القضاء قد اختلفت في تحديد طبيعته القانونية،
ونخلص من هذه الآراء الثلاث، أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني ليس له طبيعة قانونية واضحة ومحددة، فهو يقترب من الاسم المدني أحياناً، ومن الموطن أحياناً أخري، ويشبه بعض البيانات الفنية، دون أن يتطابق مع أي منها تماماً، وبالتالي يصعب الوصول إلي النظام القانوني الذي يحكمه.
وأي كانت الاتجاهات الفقهية المختلفة في تفسير طبيعة عنوان البريد الإلكتروني فإن ذلك لا يعني أن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني بلا حماية، بل يمكن حمايته عن طريق دعوي حماية الحق في الاسم وذلك استنادا إلي الرأي الذي ينادي بذلك، كما يمكن حماية عنوان البريد الإلكتروني عن طريق دعوي حماية العلامة التجارية أو دعوي تقليد العلامة، وأيضاً عن طريق العلامة المميزة التي تدخل في اختصاص السلطة العامة مثال ذلك حالة استخدام العنوان الإلكتروني لأحد النقابات بدون وجه حق أو بدون صفة.


الفرع الثاني التعاقد عبر التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات*- نشأة نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات وتطوره*

*      أدركت العديد من المنشآت التجارية التي تعمل في مجال التجارة الدولية، مثل شركات الشحن وشركات الطيران، في منتصف الستينات من القرن العشرين، أنه لابد من إيجاد وسيلة تساعد على تسريع نقل البيانات والمعلومات إذا أرادت أن تظل قادرة على المنافسة في قطاع الأعمال، إذ كان لابد من تقليص الاستخدام المفرط للورق وتخفيض النفقات الباهظة للاتصالات.* 

*      وتبادل البيانات إلكترونياً هو مجموعة من المعايير المستخدمة في تبادل معلومات المعاملات الإلكترونية بين أجهزة الكمبيوتر التابعة للشركاء التجاريين وتنفيذ الصفقات التجارية بطريقة إلكترونية بدون استخدام دعائم ورقية. * 

      وإذا كان نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات يحقق العديد من المنافع للمنشآت التجارية ووحدات الأعمال إذا ما أحسن اختيار مكونات وعناصر النظام، وإذا ما تم اختيار وتوفير إجراءات الرقابة والحماية الملائمة، إلا أن هذا النظام يثير مشكلة على قدر كبير من الأهمية وهي مدي حجية رسائل البيانات والقيمة الثبوتية لها.  
      ولذلك سوف نبدأ في هذا الفرع ببيان ماهية تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً، ثم الاعتراف القانوني برسائل البيانات على النحو التالي:
(أ): ماهية تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً
      عرف قانون الأونسترال النموذجي للتجارة الإلكترونية بالفقرة الثانية من المادة الثانية تبادل البيانات الإلكترونية بأنه " نقل المعلومات إلكترونياً من كمبيوتر إلى كمبيوتر آخر باستخدام معيار متفق علية لتكوين المعلومات ". ويرى البعض أن عبارة نقل المعلومات إلكترونياً من كمبيوتر إلى كمبيوتر أخر عبارة حصرية إلى حد ما، لأن نقل المعلومات قد لا يجرى دائماً بصورة مباشرة بين أجهزة الكمبيوتر، فمن الممكن إنتاج المعلومات في كمبيوتر وتخزينها في شكل رقمي ( في قرص مضغوط مثلا ) ونقلها يدوياً لتسترجع فيما بعد في كمبيوتر أخر.
      ويعرف جانب من الفقه تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً ( EDI ) بأنه " مجموعة من القواعد والعمليات المتعارف عليها التي تسمح للعمليات التجارية بأن تتم إلكترونياً "، وفق هذا الرأي تقوم عملية تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً بتحويل المعلومات الخاصة بالأعمال التجارية، التي كانت تتنقل بصورة تقليدية على الورق، إلى صيغ إلكترونية وبدون تدخل من العنصر البشرى.  
ويستخدم نظام تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً في كثير من العمليات مثل إجراء التفاوض بين الأطراف وإبرام العقود والاستعلامات وطلبات الشراء ومواعيد الشحن والتسليم وبيانات الإنتاج وشهادات المطابقة ودفع الفواتير وخطابات الاعتماد.
*(ب) جهود المؤسسات الدولية لتوحيد قواعد التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات:* 

      أدي النمو المطرد في نظام تبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات وازدياد المتعاملين في التجارة الإلكترونية إلى أهمية وجود لغة إلكترونية موحدة لتفادى سوء الفهم والاختلاف في التفسير المتعلق بالحقوق والالتزامات لكل من طرفي العقد الإلكتروني.
      ظهرت بعض الجهود الدولية الرامية إلى تيسير حركة التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات، وقد كانت أول محاولة دولية لأحداث التناسق في الممارسات المتعلقة بهذا الصدد هي إعداد قواعد السلوك الموحدة للتبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات التجارية بواسطة الإرسال عن بعد سنه 1987 تحت رعاية غرفة التجارة الدولية، وكان الهدف من هذه القواعد هو التوصل إلى نموذج نمطي لاتفاقات أو أنظمة تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً تختار الأطراف المعنية من نصوصها ما تراه أوفي بتحقيق أهداف علاقتهم.
      وتوجد الكثير من المؤسسات الدولية التي ساهمت في هذا المجال مثل منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتجارة والتنمية UNCATD حيث ابتكرت عدة أنظمة تقوم على أساس التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات مثل النظام المتقدم لمعلومات البضائع، والنظام الآلي للبيانات الجمركية، والبرنامج المحوسب المتعدد الجوانب في مجال النقل، وأيضاً المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية التي وضعت نظاماً لتسوية طائفة من منازعات التجارة الإلكترونية، وهي تلك المتعلقة بأسماء النطاق أو الحقول Domain Names.
*(ج) اختلاف نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات عن غيره من النظم المشابهة:  * 

      أولاً - يختلف نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات عن التجارة الإلكترونية عبر شبكة  الإنترنت، حيث يتم التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات باستخدام البريد الإلكتروني فقط وبين طرفين محددين، بينما يعتمد الإنترنت على نظام مفتوحللكافة ولعدد غير محدد ولا يملكه أحد، كما في حالة استخدام الشبكة العنكبوتية الدولية – أي شبكة الويب - مثلاً، حيث تستخدم صفحاتها لبيع منتجاتها للجمهور باعتبارها واجهة المحل على الإنترنت.
      ولذلك نجد أن بيع السلع والخدمات عبر الإنترنت يكلف قليلاً جداً وأكثر سهولة في الاستخدام وأكثر قدرة على التفاعل مع المستخدم، ولذلك تلجأ إليها المنشآت الصغيرة، وقد حققت بعض الشركات نجاحاً ضخماً على مستوي واجهة الإنترنت، مثل موقع الأمازون لبيع الكتب Amazon.com، وموقع بيع السلع والخدمات buy.com. بينما العمليات التجارية من خلال تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً تمثل عشرة أضعاف السعر عن العمليات التجارية عبر الإنترنت.
      ثانياً - يختلف نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات عننظام الفاكس والتلكس والبريد الإلكتروني، ويبدو الاختلاف من حيث طريقة عمل كل منهما، فالرسالة الإلكترونية      المرسلة عن طريق نظام تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً يكون لها طريقة تشفير معينة متفق عليها مسبقاً بين طرفي التعاقد.
      كما أن نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات يتم على أساس قانوني متفق عليه بداية مع استخدام معايير محددة في شأن البيانات من حيث البنية والمضمون، في حين أن التبادل عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو الفاكس والتلكس قد يكون كذلك وقد لا يكون.
     أضف إلي ذلك أنه في حالة رسالة الفاكس لا يتلقى المرسل إليه إلا نسخة أو صورة من أصل الرسالة الورقية الموجود طرف المرسل، والذي يجري نسخة إلكترونياً على الأجزاء الداخلية لجهاز الفاكس، أما البيانات المتبادلة إلكترونياً والتي تتم في بيئة إلكترونية بحتة تتعامل بأسلوب النبضات والذبذبات فإنه يصعب، إن لم يستحيل، التمييز بين أصل الرسالة وصورتها.
(د) تقييم نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات:  
      إن نظام تبادل المعلومات والبيانات إلكترونياً بدأ في أواخر الثمانينات من القرنالماضي من أجل تحسين العملية الإنتاجية والإدارية بين وحدات الأعمال وبعض القطاعات، إلا أن هذا النظام لا يخلو أيضاً من بعض المخاطر التي تحيط به بجانب إيجابياته:
أولاً: الآثار الإيجابية لعملية التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات: يستطيع أطراف العملية التجارية الذين يستخدمون أسلوب التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات الحصول على العديد من المميزات والفوائد من استخدامه ومنها:
    1- تقليل مصاريف النقل، ذلك أن نقل المعلومات إلكترونياً أقل في التكلفة من استخدام طرق النقل التقليدية كالبريد العادي.
    2- إن التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات يسهل الوصول إلى المعلومات لأنها مسجلة على الكمبيوتر.
    3- تقليل الخطأ واللبس والغموض في المعاملات التجارية، إذ يستطيع المتعاملون  استخدام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات في إنشاء نظام تشفير ومصطلحات ورموز معينة تدل على معاني محددة بالاتفاق فيما بينهم، هذا بالإضافة إلى النماذج المعدة سلفاً، مما يساعد على عدم وقوع لبس أو غموض في العقود التي تبرم بينهم.
   4- إن الخصوصية والأمان في الاتصالات التي تتم عن طريق تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً تتفوق على تلك المتوفرة في وسائل الاتصال العادية، حيث يصعب على أي شخص غير مصرح له استخدام هذا النظام.
    5- تخفيض المصاريف الإدارية الجارية حيث يقلل هذا النظام الجهد المبذول في التعامل مع الوثائق وأعمال البريد.
    6–  توفير الوقت لأن هذا النظام يتيح نقل رسائل البيانات والمعلومات بطريقة أسرع مما كان عليه سابقاً.
ثانياً: الآثار السلبية لعملية التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات: إن نظام تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً لا يمكن اعتباره حلاً كاملاً لمشكلات الاتصالات في عقود التجارة الإلكترونية بل أن له بعض السلبيات، فهو ينطوي على بعض السلبيات من الناحية التكنولوجية والقانونية على النحو التالي:
      1- إن نظم التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات معرضة للمخاطر الأمنية التي قد لا تتعرض لها النظم الورقية المماثلة، فمن الممكن الوصول إلى المعلومات في نظام التبادل الإلكتروني للبيانات بصورة أسهل من الملفات الورقية المحتفظ بها في أماكن المحفوظات، كما أنه يمكن لأشخاص غير مرخص لهم باستعمال هذه الأنظمة التلاعب في بيانات الكمبيوتر المستخدم في تبادل البيانات إلكترونياً، وهو الأمر الذي يستدعي استعمال طرق تشفير وبرامج أكثر أماناً للحفاظ على سرية المعلومات ومنع الدخلاء من الوصول إليها بهدف توفير الحماية والخصوصية للمتعاملين في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية. 
      2- مخاطر فقدان التوثيق، التي تنشأ نتيجة عدم العلم بهوية المتعاقد الأخر في عقود التجارة الإلكترونية حيث يتم التعاقد بين شخصين لا يعلم كل منهما الأخر وقد لا يثق أي منهما في الأخر، ومن المخاطر التي تترتب على فقدان الثقة ما يسمي مخاطر الإنكار، وهو ما يعني أن ينكر أحد طرفي التعاقد استلام البضاعة مثلاً أو استلام النقود المحولة إلكترونياً، وللحد من هذه المخاطر يمكن استخدام وسائل تأمين هذه المعاملات مثل التوقيع الإلكتروني الذي يرفق بالرسالة، والأعلام باستلام الرسالة، أو إقرار استلام الرسالة الذي يرسله المستلم أو بواسطة طرف ثالث مقدم خدمة الاتصالات.
      3- عدم وضوح الوسط القانوني لتبادل البيانات إلكترونياً، حيث تعتبر مشكلة الإثبات والتوقيع الإلكتروني من أهم المشاكل القانونية الناشئة عن استخدام الكمبيوتر في تبادل بيانات العقد إلكترونياً، كما يثور التساؤل حول قبول المستند الإلكتروني كدليل إثبات أمام المحاكم، كما أن الرسالة الإلكترونية تكتب على دعامة إلكترونية، وليست دعامة ورقية، ومن ثم فهي غير قابلة للتظهير، مما يثير مشكلة التداول، وخاصة في شأن سند الشحن والشيك، ويصعب منع ظاهرة غسيل الأموال إلكترونياً عبر الإنترنت إذا كانت هذه الأموال يتم تداولها عن طريق البطاقات الذكية، وتثور مشكلة تحديد المحكمة المختصة في حالة وجود نزاع، ولا شك أن عدم وضوح تلك المسائل له مخاطره في العمليات التجارية.

المبحث الثانيتكوين العقد الإلكترونيالتراضي هو تطابق الإيجاب والقبول كتعبيرين عن إرادتي طرفي العقد، ويلزم لتوافر الرضاء بالعقد، حتى ولو كان إلكترونياً، أن توجد الإرادة في كل من طرفيه وأن تتجه إلى إحداث الأثر القانوني المقصود منه.
أن العلاقات التجارية التقليدية قامت منذ فجر النشاط التجاري على أساس الإيجاب والقبول بخصوص أي تعاقد وعلى أساس التزام البائع مثلا بتسليم المبيع بشكل مادي وضمن نشاط إيجابي خارجي ملموس، وأن يقوم المشتري بالوفاء بالثمن إما نقداً أو من خلال الأوراق المالية التجارية أو الشيكات. 
لكن الأمر يختلف بالنسبة إلى العقد الإلكتروني فرغم أنه يتطلب لانعقاده ما يتطلبه أي  عقد آخر من حيث توافر الإيجاب والقبول والمحل والسبب والثمن وجميع شروط تحديد المسئولية المتعلقة بالمتعاقدين، لكنه يختلف عن غيره من العقود حال كونه ينعقد دون أن يكون لطرفيه حضور مادي بمجلس العقد وقت انعقاده حيث يكون كل طرف في مكان مختلف عن مكان الآخر ويفصل بينهما بعد جغرافي، أي أنه في حالة التعاقد الإلكتروني ليس الطرفان حاضرين في مجلس العقد وإنما يجمعهما مجلس عقد حكمي.         
      ومن ثم نقسم هذا المبحث إلى أربعة مطالب على النحو التالي: 
المطلب الأول: الإيجاب الإلكتروني
المطلب الثاني: القبول الإلكتروني 
المطلب الثالث: مجلس التعاقد الإلكتروني 
المطلب الرابع: زمان ومكان إبرام العقد الإلكتروني 



المطلب الأولالإيجاب الإلكتروني(أ) تعريف الإيجاب الإلكتروني: 
يعرف الإيجاب بأنه  " تعبير نهائي، جازم، قاطع الدلالة، على اتجاه إرادة من صدر منه إلى قبول التعاقد وفقاً لشروط معينة ".(1) وبديهي أن هذا التعبير لا يصلح في ذاته ليتلاقى معه قبول إلا إذا تضمن العناصر الأساسية للعقد، ولا ينال من ذلك أن يكون الإيجاب معلقاً أو مقترناً بتحفظات، مثل نفاذ الكمية أو عدم تغير الأسعار، ولم تشترط غالبية التشريعات والاتفاقات الدولية أي شكل معين للإيجاب. 
هذا عن الإيجاب التقليدي، أما الإيجاب الإلكتروني فقد عرفه التوجيه الأوربي في شأن حماية المستهلك بأنه " كل اتصال عن بعد يتضمن كافة العناصر اللازمة لتمكين المرسل إليه الإيجاب من أن يقبل التعاقد مباشرة ويستبعد من هذا النطاق مجرد الإعلان". 
ويشترط في الإيجاب الإلكتروني، كما هو الحال في الإيجاب التقليدي، أن يكون جازماً ومحدداً وباتاً لا رجعة فيه، بمعني أن تتجه نية الموجب إلى إبرام العقد بمجرد اقتران القبول به، أما إذا احتفظ الموجب بشرط يعلن فيه أنه غير ملتزم بما عرضه في حالة القبول فلا يعتبر هذا إيجاباً بل مجرد دعوة إلى التعاقد.
والإيجاب الإلكتروني قد يكون إيجاباً خاصاً موجه إلى أشخاص محددين، وهو يتم في الغالب في عروض التعاقد بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني أو برنامج المحادثة Chatting، وقد يكون إيجاباً عاماً موجهاً إلى أشخاص غير محددين، هو ما يحدث في حالة التعاقد عبر مواقع الويب التجارية المنتشرة على شبكة الإنترنت.    
      ويترتب على هذه التفرقة نتائج وآثار قانونية مختلفة، ففي الإيجاب العام الموجه إلى الجمهور لا تكون شخصية القابل ذات أهمية بالنسبة للموجب، ولذلك فإن أي شخص يستطيع التقدم بالقبول، حيث يحصل الارتباط حينئذ، وينتهي مفعول هذا الإيجاب بالنسبة للأشخاص الآخرين.
(ب) سريان الإيجاب الإلكتروني: 
      ولا يكون للإيجاب الإلكتروني فاعلية بمجرد صدوره من الموجب، وإنما يكون بعرضه على الموقع عبر شبكة الإنترنت على الجمهور أو إرساله بالبريد الإلكتروني، أو غير ذلك من طرق التعبير الإلكتروني عن الإرادة، مشتملاً العناصر الجوهرية اللازمة للتعاقد، ويترتب على ذلك نشوء حق لمن وجه إليه الإيجاب الإلكتروني في قبوله، ولكن هذا الحق لا ينشأ إلا منذ وقت علم الموجب له بالإيجاب، فلا يترتب على مجرد صدور الإيجاب من الموجب أي إلزام طالما لم يتصل الإيجاب بعلم من وجه إليه.   
      وللموجب في الإيجاب الإلكتروني، كما في الإيجاب التقليدي، الرجوع عن إيجابه، ويكون ذلك بسحبه من موقع عرضه على شبكة الإنترنت بشرط أن يعلن عن رغبته في الرجوع عن الإيجاب، فيعدم بذلك أثره القانوني، إلا أن هناك استثناءً على ذلك حيث يكون الإيجاب ملزماً إذا كان مقترناً بأجل للقبول، غير أن هذا العدول لا يكون له أي أثر قانوني إلا إذا علم به الموجب له، ويقع عبء إثبات ذلك علي الموجب.
(ج) خصائص الإيجاب الإلكتروني: 
يخضع الإيجاب الإلكتروني لذات القواعد العامة التي تحكم الإيجاب التقليدي، إلا أنه يتميز ببعض الخصوصية التي تتعلق بطبيعته وكونه يتم عبر شبكة اتصالات:
    1- الإيجاب الإلكتروني يتم عن بعد: نظراً لأن العقد الإلكتروني ينتمي إلى طائفة العقود عن بعد ومن ثم فإن الإيجاب الإلكتروني ينتمي إلى تلك الطائفة.
ولما كان الإيجاب الإلكتروني إيجاباً عن بعد، فهو يخضع للقواعد الخاصة بحماية المستهلك في العقود المبرمة عن بعد، والتي تفرض على المهني أو المورد مجموعة من القيود والواجبات التي يلتزم بها تجاه المستهلك الإلكتروني والتي منها، تزويد المستهلك بمعلومات حول شخصية التاجر وعنوانه، وعنوان البريد الإلكتروني، والخصائص الأساسية للمنتجات والخدمات المعروضة، وأوصافها  وأثمانها، ووسائل الدفع أو السداد، وطريقة التسليم، وخيار المستهلك في الرجوع في التعاقد، وإعادة إخطار المستهلك وخدمة ما بعد البيع، ومدة الضمان. وهي الالتزامات التي أشار إليها التوجيه الأوربي رقم 7/97 في شأن حماية المستهلك في العقود عن بعد.
2- الإيجاب الإلكتروني يتم عبر وسيط إلكتروني: يتطلب الإيجاب الإلكتروني وجود وسيط إلكتروني هو مقدم خدمة الإنترنت، فهو يتم من خلال الشبكة وباستخدام وسيلة مسموعة مرئية، وليس هناك ما يحول دون أن يكون الموجب هو نفسه مقدم خدمة الإنترنت. وجدير بالذكر أن هناك آخرين يشاركون في تقديم تلك الخدمة، إذ أن هناك أشخاصاً عديدينيتدخلون في الاتصال ويساهم كل منهم بدور في إتمامهومنهم عامل الاتصالات ومورد المعلومة ومورد المنافذ ومورد المعلومات.
      ويقترب الإيجاب في التعاقد الإلكتروني من الإيجاب في التعاقد عن طريق التليفزيون في أنه في كلتا الحالتين لا توجد دعامة ورقية، ورغم هذا التشابه فإن الإيجاب الإلكتروني يتميز بأنه يتضمن استمراراً معيناً، بحيث أن الموجب له يستطيع دائماً أن يعود ليقرأ مرة أخري الكتالوج أو الإعلان الموجود على الموقع الإلكتروني أو المرسل إليه عبر البريد الإلكتروني، بينما يتميز الإيجاب في التعاقد عن طريق التليفزيون بوقتية الرسالة المعروضة عبر شاشة التليفزيون، فمدة البث عبر التليفزيون تكون محدودة وتتميز بالسرعة وباختصار المعلومات، أي أن الإيجاب عبر التلفزيون يتميز بالاختصار وسرعة الزوال.
     3- الإيجاب الإلكتروني في الغالب إيجاباً دولياً: يتم الإيجاب الإلكتروني باستخدام وسائط إلكترونية وعبر شبكة دولية للاتصالات والمعلومات، لذلك فهو لا يتقيد بحدود الدول السياسية والجغرافية، ويكون الإيجاب الإلكتروني تبعاً لذلك إيجاباً دولياً نظراً لما تتسم به شبكة الإنترنت من الانفتاح والعالمية.
ورغم ذلك يري البعض، أنه لا يوجد ما يحول من قصر الإيجاب الإلكتروني على منطقة جغرافية محددة، بحيث يكون له نطاق جغرافي ومكاني معين، فقد يقصر الموجب عرض المنتجات والخدمات على منطقة جغرافية معينة، مثال ذلك ما نلاحظه في بعض  مواقع الويب الفرنسية المنتشرة على الإنترنت والتي تقصر الإيجاب فقط على الدول الفرانكفونية الناطقة بالفرنسية، وأيضاً ما تقرره الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من حظر توجيه الإيجاب للدول الموقع عليها عقوبات اقتصادية مثل كوبا وكوريا الشمالية، أي أن الإيجاب الإلكتروني قد يكون إقليمياً أو دولياً، ومن ثم فإن الموجب لن يلتزم بإبرام عقود أو تسليم منتجات خارج النطاق الإقليمي الذي حدده سلفاً.
(د): الإيجاب الإلكتروني وتمييزه عن الدعوة للتفاوض أو التعاقد 
قد ينتج عن المرحلة السابقة على التعاقد الإلكتروني الكثير من صور التعبير عن الإرادة منها ما يعتبر دعوة إلى التفاوض، ومنها ما يعتبر إيجاباً تاماً ينعقد به العقد بمجرد قبوله،أي أن الدعوة إلى التفاوض والإيجاب كليهما تعبير عن الإرادة.
وتبدو أهمية التفرقة بين الإيجاب last shot والدعوة إلى التفاوض في كون الأخيرة تدل على أن الأمر ما زال في مرحلة التفاوض على العقد، ومن ثم فإن الأطراف غير ملزمة بإبرام العقد أما الإيجاب فإنه يدل على الخروج من دائرة التفاوض والدخول في مرحلة إبرام العقد.
يقصد بالدعوة إلى التعاقد، العرض الذي يتقدم به شخص للتعاقد دون أن يحدد عناصره وشروطه، أما الإيجاب فهو التعبير عن إرادة باتة ويتضمن جميع عناصر العقد الأساسية.       
ويصعب التمييز في الإعلانات عبر شبكة الإنترنت بين ما إذا كان هذا الإعلان إيجاباً  بالمعني القانوني للكلمة، أم مجرد دعوة للتفاوض والتعاقد، ذلك أنه إذا اعتُبر إيجاباً وصادفه قبول مطابق فإن العقد الإلكتروني يتم،أما إذا اعتُبر مجرد دعوة للتفاوض فإن العقد لا ينعقد، وهو ما يثير التساؤل حول معيار التفرقة بين الإيجاب الإلكتروني والتفاوض.
يذهب جانب من الفقه إلى أن الفارق بين الإيجاب والدعوة للتفاوض هو فارق وظيفي، فوظيفة الثانية مجرد الإعلان من صاحبها عن رغبة في التعاقد بقصد اكتشاف من تكون لديه رغبة مقابلة، بينما يرمي الإيجاب إلى صياغة مشروع محدد المعالم قابل للتحول إلى عقد متكامل الأركان بمجرد إعلان من يوجه إليه عن قبوله، كذلك إذا كان التعبير الصادر من طرف إلى آخر مجرد دعوة إلى التفاوض، لا تتوافر فيها مقومات الإيجاب فإن الاستجابة لهذه الدعوة لا تمثل قبولاً ينعقد به العقد وإنما تمثل قبولاً للتفاوض عليه.
 بينما يري البعض أن الفارق هو وجود النية الجازمة في التعاقد، فيجب لكي يعد عرض ما إيجاباً أن يخرج هذا العرض من دائرة الدعوة إلى التفاوض ليدخل في إطار الإيجاب، أي أن الأصل هو اعتبار أي عرض يهدف إلى التعاقد هو دعوة للتفاوض ما لم يثبت اعتباره إيجاباً، وهو يكون كذلك إذا اتصف بصفة مميزة، وهي كونه يعبر عن رغبة أكيدة ونية جازمة في التعاقد.
      ووفقاً لهذا الرأي فإن الإيجاب يفيد الجزم والبت بنية صاحبة في التعاقد، بينما الدعوة للتفاوض مجرد عرض يتضمن فحسب إرادة أولية ترغب في التفاوض على العقد، ويستخلص قاضي الموضوع هذه النية من عبارات الإيجاب والظروف المتعلقة بالدعوى.
      بينما يذهب غالبيه الفقه إلى أن التفاوض على العقد ينتهي في اللحظة التي يصدر فيها الإيجاب، فعندما تنتهي المفاوضات ويدخل الطرفان في مرحلة إبرام العقد، يقوم أحدهما بتوجيه إيجاب للطرف الآخر، فإذا صادفه قبول مطابق انعقد العقد.
      ويفرق البعض بين الدعوة إلى التفاوض والدعوة إلى التعاقد، فهما ليسا مصطلحين متماثلين، بل أنهما مختلفان ولكل منهما مفهوم وهدف مستقل عن الآخر،ففي الدعوة إلى التفاوض تتجه إرادة صاحبها إلى الدخول في مفاوضات تمهيدية لمناقشة شروط العقد على قدم المساواة، بينما في الدعوة إلى التعاقد Invitation to treat تتجه إرادة صاحبها إلى عدم التفاوض على العقد نهائياً، ولكنهيهدف إلى دعوة الناس فحسب إلى التعاقد معه في الحال دون تفاوض، ومثال الدعوة إلى التعاقد، الإعلان الذي تنشره شركة التليفونات عن فتح باب الاشتراك في خدمة التليفون الدولي، فمثل هذا الإعلان لا يعتبر دعوة إلى التفاوض لأن شركة التليفونات لا تقبل مطلقاً التفاوض على شروطها.
     ويفرق القانون الإنجليزي بين الإيجاب والدعوة إلى التفاوض، والمعيار في ذلك هو أسلوب صياغة العرض والعبارات المستخدمة، فقد لا ترتب العبارات التي يستخدمها أحد الأطراف أي اثر قانوني بين أطرافها بقدر ما تعبر عن مجرد ارتباط أخلاقي فيما بينهم، وقد تعتبر هذه العبارات إيجاباً كلما كان العرض المقدم محتوياً على تفاصيل مختلفة.
      أما القانون الأمريكي فأساس التفرقة بين الإيجاب والدعوة للتعاقد هو معيار القطعية حيث يعتبر أنه إذا استوفي العرض المقدم شرط القطعية فإنه يعد إيجابا، في حين يصبح الأمر مجرد دعوة للتعاقد إذا لم يتمتع بهذه الصفة، وفي الحالات التي لا يتبين فيها ما إذا كان العرض المقدم قاطعاً أم لا، يتم الاسترشاد ببعض الاعتبارات مثل التفاصيل الواردة في العرض وأسلوب الصياغة المستخدم فيه.
      وقد أقر القانون المدني الألماني أيضاً التفرقة بين الإيجاب والدعوة للتعاقد استناداً إلى مدي تناول العرض للعناصر الأساسية المتعلقة بالمعاملة، حيث يعتبر العرض المقدم إيجاباً إذا احتوي على العناصر الأساسية الخاصة بالمعاملة، ويعتبر العرض مجرد دعوة للتعاقد كلما افتقر إلى هذه العناصر.
      وبناء على ذلك فإنه إذا كانت عناصر عقد البيع مثلاً هي المبيع والثمن فإن التعبير عن الإرادة الذي يتضمن تحديدهما هو الذي يكون إيجاباً بالبيع، وكل تعبير عن الرغبة في البيع عبر شبكة الإنترنت دون تحديد هذه العناصر، لا يرقي إلى مرتبة الإيجاب بالبيع.  


*المطلب الثاني*

القبول الإلكتروني*      القبول هو الإرادة الثانية في العقد الصادرة ممن وجه إليه الإيجاب، ويجب أن يتضمن النية القاطعة في التعاقد أي يصدر منجزاً بلا قيد أو شرط.* 

ويجب أن يصدر القبول مطابقاً للإيجاب، والمقصود بتطابق الإيجاب والقبول ليس تطابقهما في كل المسائل التي تدخل في العقد بل تطابقهما في شأن المسائل الجوهرية والرئيسية وعدم اختلافهما في شأن المسائل التفصيلية، وهو ما يثير مسألة غاية في الأهمية وهى اختلاف صيغ الإيجاب والقبول الإلكتروني
*(أ) سمات القبول الإلكتروني: * 

*      يعرف القبول بأنه(1) " تعبير عن إرادة الطرف الآخر الذي تلقي الإيجاب يطلقه نحو الموجب ليعلمه بموافقته على الإيجاب ". فهو الإجابة بالموافقة على عرض الموجب، وبإضافته إلي الإيجاب يتكون العقد.* 

*      والقبول الإلكتروني لا يخرج عن مضمون هذا التعريف سوي أنه يتم عبر وسائط إلكترونية من خلال شبكة الإنترنت، فهو قبول عن بعد، ولذلك فهو يخضع لذات القواعد والأحكام التي تنظم القبول التقليدي، وإن كان يتميز ببعض الخصوصية التي ترجع إلى طبيعته الإلكترونية.* 

     وهناك شروط عامة يجب توافرها في القبول، فالقبول يخضع للشروط العامة المطلوبة في كل تعبير عن إرادة، فيجب أن يكون باتاً ومحدداً ومنصرفاً لإنتاج آثار قانونية وذا مظهر خارجي، وأن يصدر القبول في وقت يكون فيه الإيجاب قائماً وأن يطابق القبول. فإذا كان القبول مطابقاً للإيجاب ولا يتضمن أي تحفظات أبرم العقد، فالقبول إذن يجب أن يطابق الإيجاب مطابقة تامة ولا يجوز أن يزيد فيه أو ينقص عنه وإلا اعتبر رفضاً يتضمن إيجاباً جديداً عملاً بنص المادة (96) مدني.
ولا يشترط أن يصدر القبول الإلكتروني في شكل خاص أو وضع معين، فيصح أن يصدر عبر وسائط إلكترونية أو من خلال الطرق التقليدية للقبول، وذلك ما لم يكن الموجب قد اشترط أن يصدر القبول في شكل معين، فعلى سبيل المثال إذا اشترط التاجر الإلكتروني في عقد البيع أن يكون القبول عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو عن طريق ملأ الاستمارة الإلكترونية المعدة سلفاً والمبينة على الموقع، فإذا أرسل المستهلك قبوله في شكل آخر، كأن يرسله بالبريد التقليدي أو بالفاكس أو بالاتصال تليفونياً، فإن هذا القبول لا يكون صحيحاً ولا ينعقد به العقد.(1) 
      وإذا لم يحدد الموجب وسيلة لإرسال القبول، فطبقاً للقانون النموذجي فإن الرسالة الإلكترونية المتضمنة القبول يجب إرسالها إلى نظام المعلومات التابع للموجب، والذي يكون عادة صندوق البريد الإلكتروني الخاص به، أو إرسال القبول بذات الطريقة التي أرسل بها الإيجاب.  
(ب) طرق التعبير عن القبول الإلكتروني: 
يتم التعبير عن القبول الإلكتروني بعدة طرق منها الكتابة بما يفيد الموافقة أو باستخدام التوقيع الإلكتروني عبر البريد الإلكتروني، أو عن طريق اللفظ من خلال غرف المحادثة Chatting room، أو التنزيل عن بعد من خلال تنزيل البرنامج أو المنتج أو السلعة عبر الإنترنت Down load وتحميلها على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالقابل. 
ومن طرق القبول الإلكتروني أيضاً النقر مرة واحدة بالموافقة simple-clic على العلامة الخاصة بذلك – الأيقونة- Icon، حيث نجد عبارة " أنا موافق " وتستخدم مواقع الويب التي تتعامل باللغة الفرنسية، في الغالب عبارات تدل على الموافقة مثل عبارة J'accepte L'offre"" أو "d'accord"، أما مواقع الويب باللغة الإنجليزية فتستخدم عبارة "I agree" أو OK.(2)
*ومع ذلك فقد يشترط الموجب في إيجابه، وبغرض التأكد من صحة إجراء القبول  أن يتم عن طريق النقر مرتينdouble clic  على الأيقونة المخصصة للقبول والموجودة على الشاشة، وفي هذه الحالة فإن النقر مرة واحدة لا يرتب أثراً بشأن انعقاد العقد ويصبح القبول عديم الأثر، وغالباً ما يلجأ الموجب إلى هذه الطريقة للتأكد من موافقة القابل على التعاقد، وحتى لا يتذرع القابل بأن النقرة الأولي كانت عن طريق السهو أو الخطأ، فالنقر مرتين دليل على موافقة القابل على إبرام العقد.* 

وقد يتخذ الموجب بعض الإجراءات اللاحقة لصدور القبول، كالإجابة على بعض الأسئلة التي توجه إلي القابل مثل تحديد محل إقامته الذي يتعين إرسال المنتج إليه أو كتابة بعض البيانات الخاصة التي تظهر على شاشة جهاز الحاسب الآلي كرقم ونوع بطاقته الائتمانية، وواضح أن القصد من هذه الإجراءات اللاحقة هو تأكيد القبول وجعله في صورة أكثر فاعلية، بمنح القابل فرصة للتروي والتدبر والتأكد من رغبته في القبول وإبرام العقد، حتى إذا تم منه بالشكل المطلوب كان معبراً بالفعل عن إرادته الجازمة في القبول.
وإذا كان الأصل العام أن القبول يمكن أن يتم صراحة أو ضمناً، فإن من المتصور إمكانية ذلك في القبول الإلكتروني، حيث يتم التعبير صراحة عن القبول عبر الوسائط الإلكترونية المتعددة، وقد يكون ضمنياً كأن يقوم من وجه إليه الإيجاب بتنفيذ العقد الذي اقترح الموجب إبرامه، كالدفع مثلاً عن طريق بطاقات الائتمان بإعطاء الموجب رقم البطاقة السري، دون أن يعلن صراحة قبوله فيتم العقد وفق هذا القبول الضمني. 
      ومع ذلك يذهب الرأي الراجح إلى أن التعبير عن إرادة القبول الإلكترونية لا يكون إلا صريحاً، فالقبول الإلكتروني يتم عن طريق أجهزة وبرامج إلكترونية تعمل آلياً  وهذه الأجهزة لا يمكنها استخلاص أو استنتاج إرادة المتعاقد. ووفق هذا الرأي فإنه لا محل للقول بأن التعبير عن إرادة القبول الإلكتروني يمكن أن يكون إشارة متداولة عرفاً أو باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود منه، أو السكوت المقترن بظروف يرجح معها دلالته على القبول. 
*(ج) مدي صلاحية السكوت للتعبير الإلكتروني عن القبول:* 

وإذا كان السكوت وفقاً للقواعد العامة لا يصلح تعبيراً عن إنشاء الإيجاب، فإنه على العكس من ذلك قد يصلح أن يكون قبولاً.(1) يثور التساؤل عما إذا كان السكوت يمكن أن يكون تعبيراً عن إرادة أحد الأشخاص في التعاقد الإلكتروني. فالأصل أن السكوت في حد ذاته مجرد من أي ظرف ملابس له لا يصلح أن يكون تعبيراً عن الإرادة، فالإرادة عمل إيجابي والسكوت شئ سلبي، وليس إرادة ضمنية لأن هذه الإرادة تستخلص من ظروف إيجابية تدل عليها. وقد قرر الفقه الإسلامي هذه القاعدة بقوله " لا ينسب لساكت قول ".
*ولكن استثناءً من هذا الأصل فإن السكوت يمكن أن يكون تعبيراً عن الإرادة ويعتبر قبولاً بناء على نص في القانون أو اتفاق طرفي التعاقد إذا أحاطت به ظروف ملابسه من شأنها أن تفيد دلالته على الرضاء.*


(1)- يطلق العقد في اللغة العربية على عدة معان ترجع في مجملها إلى معني الربط الذي هو نقيض الحل، ومن بينها الربط والشد والتوثيق، ولم يعرف المشرع المصري العقد قصداً إلى تجنب التعريفات الفقهية، أما مجلة الأحكام العدلية فقد عرفته في المادة (103) بأنه " التزام المتعاقدين أمراً وتعهدهما به، وهو عبارة عن ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول". – راجع في ذلك - د. محمد سراج، نظرية العقد في الفقه الإسلامي، دراسة فقهية مقارنة، بدون ناشر، 1990، ص9. 

(2)-د. عبد الرزاق السنهوري، الوسيط في شرح القانون المدني، الجزء الأول، مصادر الالتزام، دار النهضة العربية، 1981، ص 230.

(1) – د. أسامة أبو الحسن مجاهد، خصوصية التعاقد عبر الإنترنت، دار النهضة العربية، 2000، ص39.

(2) – د. أحمد عبد الكريم سلامة، القانون الدولي الخاص النوعي، دار النهضة العربية، 2002،ص68. 

(3) – د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، إبرام العقد الإلكتروني، دار الفكر الجامعي، 2005، ص51. 

(1) – راجع في شرح واف لخصائص العقد الإلكتروني،  د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، المرجع السابق، ص53 وما بعدها. 

(1) - د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، المرجع السابق، ص57. 

(1) – د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، حجية البريد الإلكتروني في الإثبات، دار الفكر الجامعي،2007، ص68. 

(1) – د. عبد الهادي فوزي العوضي، الجوانب القانونية للبريد الإلكتروني، المرجع السابق، ص13.

(1) – د. عبد الهادي فوزي العوضي، المرجع السابق، ص23. 

(1) - د. شريف محمد غنام، حماية العلامات التجارية عبر الإنترنت في علاقتها بالعنوان الإلكتروني، مجلة الحقوق – جامعة الكويت، العدد الثالث السنة 28، سبتمبر 2004، ص320. 

(1) – د. عبد الهادي فوزي العوضي، المرجع السابق، ص36.

(1) –د. عبد القادر محمد قحطان، السكوت المعبر عن الإرادة وأثره في التصرفات، دار النهضة العربية، الطبعة الأولي 1991، ص 313 وما بعدها. 

(1) – د. حسام الدين الأهوانى، النظرية العامة للالتزام، الجزء الأول، مصادر الالتزام، الطبعة الثانية، 1995. ، ص 105.

(1) - د. خالد ممدوح إبراهيم، إبرام العقد الإلكتروني، مرجع سابق، ص322.

(2) – المرجع السابق، ص324. 

(1) – راجع في السكوت تفصيلاً: د.عبد الرازق السنهوري، الوسيط – العقد،ص 280 وما بعدها، د. محسن البيه، المرجع السابق، ص 105 وما بعدها.
(2)  - د. عبد القادر محمد قحطان، المرجع السابق، ص26 وما بعدها.


</H1>

----------

